# proficiency testing



## stacy (Aug 28, 2015)

if you do not pass the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment test in the two attepts can you purchase it again to retry?  Would anyone know this information?


----------



## DNieves16 (Aug 28, 2015)

I would imagine that you should be able to. I don't think AAPC will automatically not give you another chance if you are paying for it.


----------



## Susan R (Aug 28, 2015)

stacy said:


> if you do not pass the ICD-10 Proficiency Assessment test in the two attepts can you purchase it again to retry?  Would anyone know this information?


I highly recommend purchasing the ICD-10 practice exam. It's 50 questions, quite challenging and provides 'rationale" (a.k.a. pertinent guidelines and information to help you succeed on the test!!) after you've hit "grade". Well worth the investment. And yes, you can purchase the assessment again if you fail to pass it twice.


----------



## jingers (Aug 30, 2015)

Do we just use the ICD 10 CM 2015 book for the proficiency testing? or if anyone knows what other materials we need for the testing. thanks!


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 30, 2015)

I used only the code book.  You are allowed to use any source materials you need.


----------



## MRVance (Sep 5, 2015)

*mrv coder*

How did you find out your score?  My results don't seem to be showing up anywhere.  Does AAPC send an email?


----------



## skires06 (Sep 5, 2015)

There is a "my grades" button at the top right of the page. That will tell you the score.


----------

